# Synaptics touchpad does not work with RMI4_SMB=Y

## PCmaniaK

My Synaptics touchpad is alive and well. Kernel finds it as:

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=01b1

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event7 

B: PROP=15

B: EV=b

B: KEY=e520 10000 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=660800011000003
```

However in dmesg kernel says

```
[    1.291780] psmouse serio1: synaptics: The touchpad can support a better bus than the too old PS/2 protocol. Make sure MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS_SMBUS and RMI4_SMB are enabled to get a better touchpad experience.
```

When I follow this recommendation the device looks something like:

```
I: Bus=001d Vendor=06cb Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="Synaptics s3203_ver5"

P: Phys=rmi4-00/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/rmi4-00/input/input9

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event7 

B: PROP=15

B: EV=b

B: KEY=e520 10000 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=6f3800001000003
```

dmesg is clean but 

```
cat /dev/input/event7
```

is silent - no reaction on touchpad which is confirmed by running evtest. /dev/input/mouse0 is also dead. 

It all happens before starting Xorg so I believe all libinput, evdev. etc drivers are out of the loop here.

SMBus support

```
lspci -nn -k

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor E3800 Series SMBus Controller [8086:0f12] (rev 0e)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Atom Processor E3800 Series SMBus Controller [17aa:2224]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus
```

Hardware is bottom cheap Lenovo ThinkPad 11e 1st generation.

Is anybody successfuliy running Synaptics with RMI4_SMB=Y ?

P.S.My first post

----------

## PCmaniaK

Silence... It means the problem is either my local (possible hardware) or deep inside a driver and not related to Gentoo. Got to learn to debug kernel.

----------

## bunder

```
CONFIG_RMI4_CORE=y

CONFIG_RMI4_I2C=y

CONFIG_RMI4_SMB=y

CONFIG_RMI4_F03=y

CONFIG_RMI4_F03_SERIO=y

CONFIG_RMI4_2D_SENSOR=y

CONFIG_RMI4_F11=y

CONFIG_RMI4_F12=y

CONFIG_RMI4_F30=y

CONFIG_HID_RMI=y

```

Does it work if you boot with this in your kernel line?

```
psmouse.synaptics_intertouch=1
```

----------

## PCmaniaK

I have

```
CONFIG_RMI4_CORE=y

CONFIG_RMI4_I2C=y

CONFIG_RMI4_SMB=y

CONFIG_RMI4_F03=y

CONFIG_RMI4_F03_SERIO=y

CONFIG_RMI4_2D_SENSOR=y

CONFIG_RMI4_F11=y

CONFIG_RMI4_F12=y

CONFIG_RMI4_F30=y

CONFIG_RMI4_F34=y

CONFIG_RMI4_F54=y

CONFIG_RMI4_F55=y

CONFIG_HID_RMI=y
```

psmouse.synaptics_intertouch=1 did not help either

I also tried to boot Manjaro live USB (it is configured RMI4_SMB=Y) and got exactly the same problem: dead /dev/input/eventX

Another observation is command 

```
reboot
```

 causing my laptop to beep some Morse code and stuck rebooting with black screen, which usually means pretty deep screwed up by  RMI4_SMB=Y

----------

